# Driver Training: What's it like?



## Thwarten (21 Apr 2013)

Hey guys,

I just recently received my BMQ date as a Vehicle Tech, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what driver training is like afterwards. I've searched all over these forums, but I haven't seen any one really discuss it. Just curious what to look forward to!


----------



## MikeL (21 Apr 2013)

You show up, learn,  go home at night,  and repeat.  Usually the first few days/week is classroom and walking around the vehicle,  how to check oil, etc,  all basic stuff.  After that you drive around base,  in town, highway and in the field.  Oh and a night drive.  After you get XXX amount of kms driven you are road tested.  End course.


----------



## mariomike (21 Apr 2013)

Thwarten said:
			
		

> I just recently received my BMQ date as a Vehicle Tech, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what driver training is like afterwards.



Driver Wheeled 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69537/post-658322.html#msg658322


----------

